# Consumer Reports Study on Protein Powder-SCARY



## G3 (Jun 1, 2010)

I know this isn't in the right forum but I think it's important as it applies to most of us. Consumer Reports just did an article on Protein Powders and the level of heavy metals in some of them was scary! Arsenic, Mercury, and cadmium to name some. Big name brands as well. Thought I'd give everybody a heads up.


----------



## G3 (Jun 1, 2010)

Consumer Reports just did an article on Protein Powders and the level of heavy metals in some of them was scary! Arsenic, Mercury, and cadmium to name some. Big name brands as well. Thought I'd give everybody a heads up.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 1, 2010)

Source?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pssh, I aint scared of mercury. 

..or else I wouldn't eat as much tuna and fish as I do. 

lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 1, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> I know this isn't in the right forum but I think it's important as it applies to most of us. Consumer Reports just did an article on Protein Powders and the level of heavy metals in some of them was scary! Arsenic, Mercury, and cadmium to name some. Big name brands as well. Thought I'd give everybody a heads up.


 Link? Or what?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 1, 2010)

Study is bull s-

Most everything is going to have trace amounts of those types of things in them.  It's just a matter of whether or not they're at levels deemed safe by the USP, which has standards that are higher than typical FDA standards for those types of contaminants.  If I'm not mistaken, the products tested were still below the standards set by the FDA.  Leave it to the news to try to scare people any way they can.

In other news, get your protein from whole food sources. 

I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 2, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Link? Or what?



Exactly, wtf?
Besides, i'm eating mercury laced tuna right now.


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 2, 2010)

article:  Consumer Reports tests find traces of heavy metals in some protein supplements | Booster Shots | Los Angeles Times

report:  Protein Drinks: What's in them? Consumer Reports


----------



## G3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Walnutz, cause I don't have the online version.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it's interesting, I only consume one serving a day so maybe i'll live.


----------

